# Open/Libre Office installation



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just tried to install the OpenOffice package and it does not seem to exist. I understand why that might not be, so I went to the LibreOffice site and downloaded an rpm, but don't know how to install it. Is that the best way or is there a better way to install this software?

   -------------------- SOLVED -------------------------------


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

Openoffice exists on ports.
For Openoffice 2

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-2
make install clean
```
For Openoffice 3

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
make install clean
```
For Openoffice 3-RC

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-RC
make install clean
```
For Openoffice 3 devel

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-devel
make install clean
```
You choose witch one you want to install


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2010)

The LibreOffice RPM will not work on FreeBSD. You can get OOo packages for FreeBSD from here.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks sk8harddiefast. I was hoping to use packages, but in this case I guess it's not possible. Anyway, this looks good, except for time. To set up this machine as a desktop has already taken me a day or so. I'm not that familiar with FreeBSD and have to search for answers on almost everything. After running for a little while, this particular port still reports an ETA of 6 (six!) hours. This is on a new dual-core Intel chip and 8GB of ram. Can that really be right? At that rate it would take weeks to set up a simple desktop machine. Is there a better way? I really, really, don't want to install yet another Linux distro. 

Edit: I didn't see Beastie's post come in there. That is what I was looking for and I will try it later if this doesn't work out. I see now after 15 minutes or so that the port ETA is down to a little over 2 hours, which is more reasonable, so perhaps that will be workable.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> To set up this machine as a desktop has already taken me a day or so && At that rate it would take weeks to set up a simple desktop machine


Well. I use quad core and to set my system with fluxbox took me 3-4 days without sleep  The reason is simple. FreeBSD is simple. Comes without nothing and you setup it as you want. Simpliest. You set everything by own  The other thing is that you are not familiar with FreeBSD as you said. Is too logical to make too much time because you learning. Also compile take always time (to all Unix). But is also 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r
```
 command witch is faster because packages comes already bild  If you want something faster on install you can also give a try to PCBSD. Comes with KDE so will be faster on install because have Xorg, gdm, Kde and some apps by default and is based on FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> I'm not that familiar with FreeBSD and have to search for answers on almost everything.


Some useful tips to help you start.
Search for a port

```
cd /usr/ports
make search name=[B]the pkg you want[/B]
```
or 
	
	



```
whereis [B]the pkg you want[/B]
```
The second command is not needed to run it into /usr/ports.
Flags for a port (for example amsn) If "nothing to configure" that means that have no flags

```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/amsn
make config
```
Install a port (for example amsn)

```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/amsn
make install clean
```
ALWAYS run make clean to remove work folder before build it again!
or 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r amsn
```
Remove a package (for example amsn)

```
cd /usr/ports/net-im/amsn
make deinstall clean
```
or 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -f
```
 and the exactly output of command

```
pkg_info | grep amsn
```
Remove everything related on amsn

```
pkg_delete -xfri amsn
```
-x tells it to search for any packages with "amsn" in the name
-f tells it to forcibly remove the package, even if there are other packages that depend on it
-r tells it to remove dependent packages as well
-i tells it to ask you whether or not to remove the package, before actually removing it, in case there are some you want to keep
(From Phoenix post)
Update your ports tree

```
portsnap fetch update
```
Install the updates

```
portmaster -a
```
Install specific updates (not all)

```
portmaster -ai
```
Clean your ports tree and useless distfiles

```
portsclean -CDD
```
Copy a folder

```
cp -R [B]folder[/B] (and not [B]folder/[/B])
```
On BSD *folder* from *folder/* is different
Find a package if is intalled on your system

```
pkg_info | grep [B]the package you want to search[/B]
```
Load a module (for example linux)

```
kldload linux
```
Unload a module

```
kldunload linux
```
Update your system

```
freebsd-update fetch
```
Install updates

```
freebsd-update install
```
Upgrade your system

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE
```
Fix missing dependencies.
Notice: You must install portupgrade tool from ports first. Pkgdb is part of this tool.

```
pkgdb -F
```
I think this is the basics commands to save you from searching hours on google to find the right answer


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

I prefer the BSD way of  putting the system together myself. The Linux _distribution_ always annoyed me - I just went with it because it was easier. Now that I'm more familiar with *nix in general I felt that FreeBSD would finally be practical for me. I've always preferred the command line anyway because it is easier to understand for an amateur. Anyway, I've been fooling with FreeBSD for a while now. This is just the first full desktop system that I'm putting together with it. It's for my wife who prefers a GUI, and she specifically likes Fluxbox. Yes, she got tired of KDE and all it's bells and out-of-tune whistles. lol That's actually funny. When I showed her fluxbox and then Alt-F2 she exclaimed "you mean I just have to type the name of the program to start it - Wow!". So, it was goodbye to the Wonderful World of Widgets.

Chit chat aside; I just did a "top" on the target machine and see that there is no CPU used. Oops, it looks like the 2 hours is for downloading. My rural wireless is pretty slow for downloading files so the process is not CPU dependent - yet. When it is done, I'll be posting another thread about how to get flash working in Firefox. That's also been a disaster so far, but I'll get there. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the nice little cheatsheet sk8harddiefast. I saved it for future reference. 

After some hours of tedious downloading, directions to download 3 separate files in odd places, followed by instruction to go to 2 different web sites using a browser, and follow instructions there, I still am not able to compile. What an odd procedure.

I have followed the procedure several times, remembering to do a "make clean" first. Then I follow the instructions to download files and place them in /usr/posts/distfiles and it repeats the request along with this:

```
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apache-ant.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

Oh well, it doesn't matter because it doesn't work. I'm going to try the link to the package which Beastie gave earlier.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

I installed OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-GB.tbz from good-day.net. The package seemed to install but I really have no way of knowing, because I don't know how to run it. I've searched everywhere and it seems the only advice is from killasmurf86 in an old post (here) where he suggests using "openoffice.org-3.1.0", but that does nothing. I've looked in /usr/local/bin and I see nothing which begins with OO. After a whole day of this, I am at my wit's end.  How do people do it?

The hardware is an Intel DH55TC board with Intel G6950 CPU (dual core 2.8GHz) and 8GB ram. AFAIK this should work with FreeBSD but perhaps I'm wrong about that. Networking (ssh/telnet/ftpd/etc), Gimp, and automounting is all I've set up so far and that all works well. I don't care about any network and java functionality or other toy stuff like that. All I want is basic word processing and spreadsheet functionality. An old version will do fine if anybody knows how to get it work. Any ideas?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> *** Error code 1
> Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16


jdk16 is may one of 2-3 ports that need to fetch namually.

```
cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
make install clean.
```
Will stop with error. The error will be to fetch manually distfiles (and you will give you the appropriate URL's to download them). When you download them, copy them to /usr/ports/distfiles.
Now return to /usr/ports/java/jdk16 and run

```
make clean
make install clean
```
Should do it 


> Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apache-ant.
> *** Error code 1




```
pkg_add -r apache-ant
```
should do the job.
Now go to  /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3

```
make clean
make install clean
```



> I've looked in /usr/local/bin


Search also on /usr/local/share for any folder Ooo or openoffice or anything like that. Maybe the executable exists inside the folder.


----------



## klanger (Oct 24, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I installed OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-GB.tbz from good-day.net. The package seemed to install but I really have no way of knowing, because I don't know how to run it. I've searched everywhere and it seems the only advice is from killasmurf86 in an old post (here) where he suggests using "openoffice.org-3.1.0", but that does nothing. I've looked in /usr/local/bin and I see nothing which begins with OO. After a whole day of this, I am at my wit's end.



usually to start openoffice you need one of those:

```
soffice
```
 for openoffice start menu

```
swriter
```
 for word procesor
etc

OT: why on earth do you use ports and not packages (if you don't even use ports features)?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> why on earth do you use ports and not packages?


Because ports have always the latest releases and also because have the flags option  Something witch is one of the power of FreeBSD and a very very important thing!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

Typing soffice or swriter brings up nothing. It looks like the OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz  package does not work on this machine.



			
				klanger said:
			
		

> OT: why on earth do you use ports and not packages (if you don't even use ports features)?



Not OT at all.  As indicated earlier the package for OOo is not available in the normal way. I've used packages for everything so far, but when OOo was not there, I tried the port when it was suggested. It was not until later that the special (and not easy to find) download site for a package was shown to me. However, I have yet to be convinced that OOo will even run on BSD.

I'm going to try *sk8harddiefast's* detailed directions, however I do think that is exactly what I've done twice already. We'll see. If that doesn't work, I'll have to throw in the towel. Perhaps try a 32 bit install instead.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> Perhaps try a 32 bit install instead


 Not sure if i386 arch, will see 8 Giga Ram.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> jdk16 is may one of 2-3 ports that need to fetch namually.
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
> ...



It didn't.  I even tried with unzipping the tzupdater-1_3_33-2010l.zip file first.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

What is exactly the error? Maybe I can help you. Also you can run 
	
	



```
make config
```
 and remove tzupdate flag *if tzupdater* is the problem. Then run 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 to delete the work folder and run again 
	
	



```
make install clean
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Not sure if i386 arch, will see 8 Giga Ram.



Oh, right. (blush) Of course it won't. That's why I installed amd64 in the first place.

I'm starting to think that I should re-install the OS.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> What is exactly the error? Maybe I can help you.



Thank you. You're very kind. At this point it is very depressing. 

After placing the tzupdater-1_3_33-2010l.zip in /usr/ports/java/jdk16 and doing "make clean" followed by "make install clean", I get this:


```
TOP# pwd
/usr/ports/java/jdk16
TOP# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_15

IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
2.5Gb of free disk space in the build area!


 Due to licensing restrictions, certain files must be fetched manually.

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_29" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles
 and restart the build.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
TOP#
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
make config (Remove tzupdate flag)
make clean
make install clean
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great! It was the "*Remove tzupdate flag*" that I didn't get or understand. Now this part appeared to work. Woot!

I'll follow the rest of your instructions and report back.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> Typing soffice or swriter brings up nothing. It looks like the OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz  package does not work on this machine.



Using the correct commands would be a good place to start:

```
[fcash@rogue /home/fcash]$ pkg_info -Lx openoffice | grep bin
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-sbase
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-scalc
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-sdraw
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-setofficelang
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-simpress
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-smath
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-spadmin
/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-swriter
```

Don't just blindly type Linux commands and expect them to work on FreeBSD.  



> However, I have yet to be convinced that OOo will even run on BSD.



OOo 3.0, 3.1, and 3.2 all work on my FreeBSD systems, all installed via packages, from the OOo website and from killasmurf86' site.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 24, 2010)

*& have fun umm . . . typing stuff*



			
				OJ said:
			
		

> I see now after 15 minutes or so that the port ETA is down to a little over 2 hours, which is more reasonable, so perhaps that will be workable.



Setting MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER= to something between the total number of cores and 2n+1 in /etc/make.conf will speed things up (and get your CPU(s) nice and toasty!), as OOo's build system does a very nice job of parallelizing.  And, yes, it's a massive and overdone piece of software that takes hours to compile unless you're on something with lots and lots of grunt.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 24, 2010)

> Setting MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER= to something between the total number of cores and 2n+1 in /etc/make.conf will speed things up (and get your CPU(s) nice and toasty!)


That mean's faster compile? I am confused. I have 4 cores CPU. What I suppose to write in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

OK, it didn't work. I'm back to the same thing as in the beginning. It wants me to download files manually and put them in /usr/ports/distfiles. No problem, but I already did that so I know the instructions they give are wrong or incomplete.

Two questions comes to mind:
 - should I uncompress those files?
 - do they need to be downloaded on the same computer as I'm installing. I'm working through telnet to make it easy and use wget, but obviously that is not possible with the java site clickthroughs. It will be the same IP but would it make a difference?


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 24, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> That mean's faster compile? I am confused. I have 4 cores CPU. What I suppose to write in /etc/make.conf?



Well, for wall-clock times, definitely.  Setting MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER= 5 should speed things up a lot.  Some build jobs seem to do well up to (your example 4-core machine) values up to 9, it just depends on how i/o- or processor-bound they are.  With values above 2*cores+1 (please mind your Order of Operations) I'm given to understand that processor contention begins to become a serious detriment.

If you find that i/o is slowing things down to much, you can look at moving your work directory to a tmpfs(5) or md(4), assuming (in the case of OOo) you have +12G of RAM+swap to dedicate to building one silly office suite.

I use MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=3 on a dual-core AMD Turion and while it does keep it at 80C or so for an hour or two, web-browsing and playing music aren't impossible.  Watching movies might get jittery.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 24, 2010)

*I suspect that stateful protocols don't work well on 802.11b with lots of traffic*



			
				OJ said:
			
		

> Two questions comes to mind:
> - should I uncompress those files?


No, the build process will take care of that, as long as it finds the file it needs.


> - do they need to be downloaded on the same computer as I'm installing. I'm working through telnet to make it easy and use wget, but obviously that is not possible with the java site clickthroughs. It will be the same IP but would it make a difference?


Nope, it doesn't really care where the file comes from as long as the checksum and contents are correct.  I've been doing that a lot with a couple of unbunutu machines: just rsync-ing /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb from machine to machine, instead of pulling it down multiple times (wireless with 802.11b and 802.11g clients on the same AP seems to make nfsd(8) flake out a lot, but maybe it's just that this AP stinks).


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Using the correct commands would be a good place to start:
> . . .
> Don't just blindly type Linux commands and expect them to work on FreeBSD.


Hehe, I have no idea what the linux command would be. However, thanks for the info! That is very hard to find. I spent over an hour on net searches on how to start OOffice. It seems that no one does that themselves and if they did, apparently didn't live to tell about it. 



> OOo 3.0, 3.1, and 3.2 all work on my FreeBSD systems, all installed via packages, from the OOo website and from killasmurf86' site.


Good to know. Perhaps I should try the package from  killasmurf86's site again. I didn't realize where I was before and that it was his site. (Very nice of him to do that, btw.) 

PS: I am not yet familiar with "job numbers" etc. Bear in mind that this machine has nothing running on it yet. It is a new install and I'm just trying to get OOo on it to make sure that will work. Also, it seems that the slowdown was actually download speeds of sub 50Kbps. On a 1.5MB line, I don't know what I can do about that.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't notice that it was asking for me to download different files the second time. There are still errors, but it does look like I am getting closer. There is one file that I don't know how to get however. It sends me to http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html to get tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip, however the site only appears to offers 1.3.33 - not 1.3.29. What should I do?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2010)

Save yourself a lot of trouble and don't bother trying to compile OpenOffice.  You need 2 GB of RAM, and 10 GB of disk space (or something ridiculous like that) in order to do so.

Just use the binary packages.

Then run the binary to start it (see the output of `# pkg_info -Lx openoffice|grep bin`).  Easy-peasy.  Done.

It's 3 steps:  download, pkg_add, run.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

I finally got it to start compiling by getting the right file. I found a post which explained the problem. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17409 Apparently the maintainers want you to use an outdated file, but don't explain how to disable that requirement by going to /usr/ports/java/jdk16 and typing  "make config" and then unselecting tzupdate. I wonder how people find out about this stuff. It sure took me a while - and a lot of frustration. The machine is chugging away right now and it looks like it might work.

Regarding ram, I don't think 8GB is too little - but we'll see. As to using packages, I don't know how to get that working either. I have installed lots of packages on FreeBSD and it is as easy as you say. There is no working package on the FreeBSD site that I can find. Yes, it lists it, but that is irrelevant to the reality that I experienced. The other repository provided by killasmurf86 is well hidden on the net and I only found it because it was mentioned earlier in this thread. The package does not work on this machine.



> It's 3 steps: download, pkg_add, run.


 Wish that worked.  Could it be that the 64 bit versions are still a bit experimental?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> Wish that worked.  Could it be that the 64 bit versions are still a bit experimental?



What doesn't work?  What error messages do you get?  What command, exactly, are you running?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not going to stop the compiling process now.  If compiling doesn't work (but it looks like it might) then I will go back and try some package. 

What I already did was go to the directory where I put the package and then type:

```
pkg_add OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz
```

Nothing happened. It just didn't work. There is no OOo. I can't find it anywhere on the drive and none of the commands suggested earlier did anything. I don't recall what, if any, error message showed up, but it was basically a non-event. This has not been the experience I've had with all the other packages that I have installed on other machines over the last year, although I normally use the -r switch. Packages have just worked and I find it a quick and painless process. OOo however *is* a pain.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I'm not going to stop the compiling process now.  If compiling doesn't work (but it looks like it might) then I will go back and try some package.
> 
> What I already did was go to the directory where I put the package and then type:
> 
> ...



`% su -`
`# pkg_add OOo_3.2.1_FreeBSD81X86-64_install_en-US.tbz`
`# exit`
`% rehash`
`% openoffice.org-3.2.1`

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17309 for how to capture a session to a file.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for that idea *wblock*. I might need it later.  

OK. It looks like OOo compiled, and the executables are in /usr/local/bin so I can put them in a fluxbox menu. Which I did - and it works! Well that was quite a journey. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this - especially *sk8harddiefast*.

That wouldn't have been so bad to compile if I had known what I was doing and what to expect. It was a few hours, but a big package. I guess most things would be smaller and quicker.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I'm not going to stop the compiling process now.  If compiling doesn't work (but it looks like it might) then I will go back and try some package.
> 
> What I already did was go to the directory where I put the package and then type:
> 
> ...



Or nothing showed onscreen?  pkg_add just untars the package and registers it under /var/db/pkg but won't show any messages if there are no errors installing.  To see what it does, just add *-v*.



> It just didn't work. There is no OOo. I can't find it anywhere on the drive and none of the commands suggested earlier did anything. I don't recall what, if any, error message showed up, but it was basically a non-event.



Well, without any more information, it's pretty hard to diagnose what the issue is.  

Glad to see you got it working eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 25, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Or nothing showed onscreen?  pkg_add just untars the package and registers it under /var/db/pkg but won't show any messages if there are no errors installing.  To see what it does, just add *-v*.


 That's a great hint. I'll try to get into the habit of that.



> Well, without any more information, it's pretty hard to diagnose what the issue is.


Sorry, I wasn't actually looking to diagnose my original problem but rather though I should start over and ask for the best way to accomplish the installation. In retrospect, I should probably have tried to use a package but the way it went did provide a learning experience so all is good. My next problem is why does Firefox crash, but I'll start another thread.

BTW: you live pretty close to me. I didn't think there was anyone within a hundred miles who had any knowledge of computers. Drop by next time you go south.  http://nethop.net/~ole


----------



## jgh@ (Jan 28, 2011)

OJ said:
			
		

> Great! It was the "*Remove tzupdate flag*" that I didn't get or understand. Now this part appeared to work. Woot!
> 
> I'll follow the rest of your instructions and report back.



You also placed the file in the wrong directory. It says to put the file in /usr/ports/distfiles/.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 29, 2011)

jgh said:
			
		

> You also placed the file in the wrong directory. It says to put the file in /usr/ports/distfiles/.



Oh right, nice catch. That was just a typo, or more correctly a "cutnpasteo".  I don't think it would work the other way. After these problems I replaced the failing ram, reinstalled the OS, and the program subsequently installed normally. Thanks anyway.


----------

